# How about some shade on your flats boat?



## RNR-Marine

RNR-Marine has completed its patent application for 3 versions of its *Flats-Top* for flats boats. We have 3 versions: 2 that mount to the poling platform, and 1 that goes on the console. Each design provides:

shade for two people seated at the console,
ability to stand at wheel to sight for fish,
use of console mounted rod holders,
stability at high speed (75mph),
easy removed (pull a couple of quick release pins),
316 stainless steel tubing and fittings.
We can't produce all 3, so we need to know what works for you! Please check it out, and take our *Flats-Top Survey for a $25 discount coupon* (usable anytime in the future) at http://Flats-Top.com

Full video: http://YouTube.Flats-Top.com








Thanks for looking, Captain Ross
RNR-Marine, Inc.
636G Long Point Road, #39
Charleston, SC 29464
877-T-TOPLESS
[email protected]


----------



## iMacattack

Please read before posting.


> This section is for any business to post their warez. Posts are limited to 1 (one) product per topic. You must supply the following in order to post a for sale topic;
> 
> *Business Name
> Business Contact Person for this sale
> Address
> Phone Number
> Email address
> Website (if applicable)
> 
> Description of Product for sale
> 
> Pictures (all products must be accompanied by pictures)
> 
> Price*
> 
> Failure to follow this format can result in your post being deleted at anytime without warning. Posting items for sale commercially is currently free and will remain free through 2008. We reserve the right to modify the terms of this section as we get a feel for its usefulness.


----------



## RNR-Marine

Several people have asked about the price of the Flats-Top, which will range from $500 to $600 (including shipping), depending on model and options.

Thanks, Captain Ross


----------



## RNR-Marine

We did some fitting of our 2nd prototype to a Hell's Bay Guide 18, with good feedback.

Looks like we'll have 3 heights (level with the poling platform, +4" & +8") for the poling-platform-mounted Flats-Top.

The console-mounted Flats-Top will be offer in short (60") and tall (76") height and can be shortened from there for custom heights.

Both will be 30" long x 36" wide coverage, and remove in <30 seconds.


----------



## natez

That thing is 5 or 600 bucks! ;D WoW.Anybody buying those?


----------



## RNR-Marine

Here's our prototype platform-mounted *Flats-Top* on a Hell's Bay Guide 18 ...
































_Rear and Front Mounts mount through poling platform deck.
Set Screws on Rear Mounts can be replaced with quick-release pins for easy removability. _

http://rnr-marine.com/Flats-Top.shtml#Prototype​

It looks like we'll have 2 heights (Short and Tall). This prototype's height is halfway between these 2 heights. The Hell's Bay Guide 18 and Hewes 16 have a fairly low poling platform (33" height on the Guide 18) and will require a Tall Flats-Top. Boats with taller platforms like the Hewes 18 and Action Craft will use a Short Flats-Top (little or no rise built-in).

Please vote in our *Flats-Top Survey* (http://Flats-Top.com) and get a *$25 discount coupon*. We really do appreciate your input!

http://Flats-Top.com​


----------



## makin moves

5 bucks - poor mans shade -priceless


----------



## acme2000020000

> That thing is 5 or 600 bucks! ;D WoW.Anybody buying those?


Thats one expensive umbrella...


----------



## RNR-Marine

We're looking at including *SeaDek* (http://Seadek.com) material for the top of the poling platform with outrPlatform-Mounted *Flats-Top* http://Flats-Top.com. What's everyone's experience with SeaDek? It really looks good, several colors and thicknesses (3mm and 5mm), and cushions your feet on the platform.
:
Gordon/Hell's Bay offers a similar pad on their boats - and the owners we've talked to love it - non-skid and "cushiony" ...


----------



## iMacattack

SeaDek gets 2 thumbs up from me! [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## paint it black

> SeaDek gets 2 thumbs up from me!  [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]



And me!


----------



## RNR-Marine

*Egret-18* with *http://FLATS-TOP.com* ...


----------



## firecat1981

Problem I see here which may limit your sales is, especially on a flats boat, you need to be able to stand up when running. Running shallow water you gotta be able to stand quickly at times to make sure you aren't coming up on a bar or something.


----------



## mudd_minnow

This is a great Idea. It's priced a little high for me but I still think it is a great Idea. If the price was around 300 or so, it might be a good seller but for 500 or 600 for 2 bent poles and some canvis.....Not knocking the product. I think this is a great product.
Mudd Minnow


----------



## RNR-Marine

> Problem I see here which may limit your sales is, especially on a flats boat, you need to be able to stand up when running. Running shallow water you gotta be able to stand quickly at times to make sure you aren't coming up on a bar or something.


Its designed to allow you to stand up ... Hewes Redfisher 16 example:









You can also lean against it when standing on the rear, side decks:


----------



## RNR-Marine

> This is a great Idea. It's priced a little high for me but I still think it is a great Idea. If the price was around 300 or so, it might be a good seller but for 500 or 600 for 2 bent poles and some canvis.....Not knocking the product. I think this is a great product.
> Mudd Minnow


Thanks Mudd! We like it (and our clients love the shade). Just to be clear, the Flats-Top frame is actually a single piece of 316L surgical stainless steel tubing which is formed with our programmable CNC tube bender. The canvas is top of the line Sunbrella, with a 10-year fabric warranty, and the top mounts under the poling platform with a pair of polished, cast 316 stainless steel brackets and a pair of rail mounts in front that really look nice. 

Thanks for looking! This top looks great on Hewes, Action Craft, Hell Bay and Egrets so far ...


----------



## mudd_minnow

I'm sorry if it sounded like I was trashing the product when I said " but for 500 or 600 for 2 bent poles and some canvis" That was not what I was meaning. The construction sounds very durable and strong. I think this would be a great option for guys like me trying to stay out of the sun. I do have several questions:
1. Could you make this retract underneath the polling platform instead of removing it or at least a custom option?
(This way you could make it longer to produce more shade over the the cocpit while sitting.)
Also. when you wanted to stand up it could be retracted out of the way.
2. With other polling platforms, there is never enouph room to safely move around on the platform but if you could make it strong enouph where someone could stand on top of it to poll and fish from, this would be a great option as well. 

I understand that it was made for something simple (I really like what your doing please don't get me wrong, but we as flats fishermen don't have a lot of options. I think this might be obtainable option for the small guys like me.

Mudd Minnow


----------



## RNR-Marine

Mudd,

No offense taken - we really appreciate the input!

We've had many ask for an option to fold it out of the way, or remove it quickly and fold in half to fit in a locker. *We actually have a 2nd patent in process for a folding model*, but haven't built a prototype as yet. We need to build some prototypes and test them! Many of these boats have so little room under the platform, that it might be tough to come up with something that would fold under there and not have the engine hit it. One option (covered by our patent) is to simply fold it down so its in front of the motor. _*Does that make sense? Would it work for you?*_

I know what you mean - many of these platforms are pretty small. We haven't considered make a *Flats-Top you could walk on*, but its an interesting thought. Not sure we could cantilever it out over the seat/deck, but its worth a look.

*What boat do you have? 
How big is it's platform? 
Do you have a leaning post on there?*
We'd love to come up with something sturdy to give you some shade ...


----------



## mudd_minnow

I'm in the process of building 2 different flats boats. 1 is a 14 ft Mitchell and the other is a 1967 Skeeter boat. I've had to stop my builds because I've moved from Orlando to Miami. Not my choice but the money was better. I can't wait to see pics of your designs. Looking forward 2 that.
Mudd Minnow


----------



## RNR-Marine

Same here - love to see pix of your 2 projects.

1967 Skeeter - was that the 1st "pad" boat? My father's best fishing buddy bought one way back then - it was much faster than our new 1971 Astroglass cathedral hull bass boat with Merc 65 (43mph).


----------



## mudd_minnow

If you look on the posts under "bragging section" and look at my 14 ft mitchell and the other post under "general discussion" I just got a 1967 sheeter boat. The pics are there. This skeeter was the first production bass boat on the market. My grandfather used it for duck hunting and fishing. We had a 50 merc on the back and it would just out fly. Lot of great memeries in that boat and now I have a chance to rebuild one. Chance in a life time for me.

Mudd Minnow


----------



## RNR-Marine

Cool Super Skeeter you got there - that's a lot different than the mid 70's Skeeter "pad boat" my father's friend had.








I bet it did fly with a 50HP on it!

Where you at on the Mitchell 14?









Hope you don't mind me showing off your projects some more for you!


----------



## mudd_minnow

No Problem, I've found that the more people see the Supper Skeeter, the more they tell their fishing stories and the more I want to complete it. My Mitchell is sitting in Orlando along with the Super Skeeter because I can't find a place in Miramar to store and work on it. I'm starting a new job on Tuesday so all my money is tied up until I get some cash. I'll find a house to live and be able to work on it. It will just take some time. I'm looking for an apartment with a garage but the expences here in Miramar are high. Well, I'll get me a place soon. I pay a guy $100.00 to keep it at his place, thats the going rate there. Here, the storage places want an arm and a leg. I'll wait.

Mudd Minnow


----------



## RNR-Marine

Best of luck!


----------



## RNR-Marine

*Industry Leading 10-Year Warranty*

The Flats-Top now has an* Industry Leading 10-Year Warrant*y!









http://rnr-marine.com/Warranty.shtml​


----------



## RNR-Marine

*Don't miss the Memorial Day sale!*
Our tops are at the *lowest price ever* http://rnr-marine.com/Purchase.shtml
Industry leading *10-Year Warranty* http://rnr-marine.com/Warranty.shtml


----------



## JaxLaxFish

To be totally honest this kind of thing just isn't for me on a flats boat because I spend very little time in the driving position but I still have 2 suggestions. The first one is to figure out a way to make it a little bigger because it needs to put out shade at all or most angles of the sun. Second and most important is that a folding shade wouldn't necessarily have to be removable or fold down under the poling platform. I would have no problem with something like this on my boat if it folded down in front of the platform and just kind of hung straight down.


----------



## RNR-Marine

Thank you for the input. 

We too would like a little more coverage, but most of the flats boat owners we've talked to want to save space for fishing, need to walk past the sides and don't want to catch too much air. So here we are with just enough shade for two.

We submitted a patent application for a folding design, which we may pursue in the future. For now, the ability to remove it has served most fishermen's needs, as they can take it off for early morning or evening fishing and leave it at home or in their car or truck. The Flats-Top really is nice when you're out in the mid-day and just need to get out of the heat some, and certainly is good when riding from spot to spot (which is the only time most fishermen want shade, as an overhead top would be in the way when they fish).

Again - thank you for your input!


----------

